# EP Aspen Kidded!



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

We're moving Saturday, so haven't had much time to do anything more than pack and run around in circles...but...in the midst of it, Aspen kidded!

She had NO udder, never got one...I suspected her due date to be late Feb/early Mar. WRONG. She was also big as a house...so I suspected triplets...WRONG.

With no further ado, the buckling...even tho I'm still sore I didn't get a doeling to retain... Oh and he's sired by Caesars Villa LV Eric *S.

Helmstead Minis CVE The Pie


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very handsome fellow


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh he is a beauty! Sorry you didnt get your doeling though!

I have a doe sired by Eric here, I love her


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

Sorry you didn't get your doe, but he's precious!! :applaud: 

Connie


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations on the birth in the midst of hectic moving. Disappointing on no :kidred: especially when you're certain there will be multiples.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

COngrats....so cute...  :greengrin: 

sorry no :kidred:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! Sorry you didn't get a doeling.


----------

